# RnB



## Korex (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys know any good RnB songs for night-outs(parties)? i just know 2
1. Let it rock - kevin rudolf
2. Tik Tok - kesha


----------



## Rytes (Jan 10, 2010)

Say Ahh - Tre Songz <3
Successful - Drake (maybe too slow, but great for the drive to/from)
Money To Blow - Birdman
Best I Ever Had - Drake
She Wants To Move - N.E.R.D
Walking On The Mood - The-Dream
You're Not My Girl - Ryan Leslie

also been listening to this a lot 
http://www.str8hiphop.com/shhplayer.php?nid=12706

You're my Angle - Ryan Leslie


----------



## Korex (Jan 10, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Say Ahh - Tre Songz <3
> Successful - Drake (maybe too slow, but great for the drive to/from)
> Money To Blow - Birdman
> Best I Ever Had - Drake
> ...



Hey thanks!!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know if I'd consider Let it Rock by Kevin Rudolf R&B.

As for Top-40 R&B, I've been jamming to Ne-Yo lately. He has a really good voice.


----------

